# No serial devices available for PCMCIA Umts cards

## maria77

I'm currently using Compulab's GEODE SC1200 CM-i686  on Mini ATX baseboard. I succesfully boot the system with a linux Gentoo 2.6.17-r4 kernel, but unfortunately after having followed the hints from  mini-HOWTO for PCMCIA on Linux 2.6.13-rc1 or later I'm still not able to properly setup the pcmcia UMTS cards  AirCard 850 and Merlin U630 that my application will be using at the same time.

So far, after bootup both cards seem to be detected (pccardctl info correctly displays cards' details)  

```

PRODID_1="Sierra Wireless"

PRODID_2="AC850"

PRODID_3="3G Network Adapter"

PRODID_4="R1"

MANFID=0192,0710

FUNCID=6

PRODID_1="Novatel Wireless"

PRODID_2="Merlin UMTS Modem"

PRODID_3="U630"

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=00a4,0276

FUNCID=2

```

The matter is that serial devices are not created and so I can't access the cards by means of minicom.

Can anyone please help me out to with this problem ???? I've been dealing with this for weeks googling here and there, but without success. I'm not a device driver expert so I provide you with as many information as possible about the software and hardware configuration I'm working with.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thank you in advance for your help.

Maria

Notice: dmesg output refers to the pcmciautil-0.13 default /etc/pcmcia/config.opts file 

```

# Local PCMCIA Configuration File

#

#----------------------------------------------------------------------

#

# System resources available for PCMCIA cards

#

# NOTE: these settings have no effect on resources assigned to a

# CardBus bridge device itself; this file only affects resources

# assigned to cards.  Also, interrupt settings here will only affect

# ISA bus interrupts assigned to 16-bit cards.  PCI interrupts

# generally can't be reconfigured.

#

# With the kernel PCMCIA subsystem, these settings also have no effect

# at all on resources used for 32-bit CardBus cards.  Those are set by

# the PCI hotplug subsystem.

#

include port 0x100-0x3af

include port 0x3e0-0x4ff

include port 0x820-0x8ff

include port 0xc00-0xcf7

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff

include memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

# These may hurt on FSC.

# include port 0x3c0-0x3d2

# Exclude 0x3d3 as Radeon IGP MCE's if you touch these ports

# include port 0x3d4-0x3df

# High port numbers do not always work...

# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

include port 0xa00-0xaff

```

-----Linux packages and PCMCIA - Device drivers kernel settings  -----------------------------

kernel 2.6.17-r4

udev-087-r1

pcmciautils-013

hotplug-20040923-r2

coldplug-20040920-r1

options in kernel are:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

    PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

      <M> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

      [*]   Enable PCCARD debugging

      <M>   16-bit PCMCIA support

      [*]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL)

      [ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)

      ---   32-bit CardBus support

      ---   PC-card bridges

      <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

      <>   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support

      <>   i82092 compatible bridge support

      <>   i82365 compatible bridge support

      <>   Databook TCIC host bridge support

...

...

Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

      Serial drivers  --->

       <M> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support

       <M>   8250/16550 PCMCIA device support

       (8)   Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports

       (8)   Number of 8250/16550 serial ports to register at runtime

       [*]   Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options

       [*]     Support more than 4 legacy serial ports

       [*]     Support for sharing serial interrupts

       [ ]     Autodetect IRQ on standard ports (unsafe)

       [*]     Support RSA serial ports

       <M>   Support Fourport cards

       <M>   Support Accent cards

       <M>   Support Boca cards

       <M>   Support Hub6 cards

       --- Non-8250 serial port support

       <> Digi International NEO PCI Support

```

----- dmesg output ------------------------------

```

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

...

...

...

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x158-0x15f

cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: excluding 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: excluding 0x820-0x827 0x840-0x847 0x860-0x86f

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x158-0x15f

cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: excluding 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: excluding 0x820-0x827 0x840-0x847 0x860-0x86f

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.1

```

----- lspci -v output ------------------------------

```

00:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at 09000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=04, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 50000000-51fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 52000000-53fff000

        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:09.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at 09001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=08, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 54000000-55fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 56000000-57fff000

        I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff

        I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

...
```

---- lspcmcia --v output -------------------------------

```

Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:09.0)

        Configuration:  state: on       ready: yes

                        Voltage: 5.0V Vcc: 5.0V Vpp: 0.0V

                        Available IRQs: 3, 5, 7

                        Available iomem:        0x00000100 - 0x00000157

                                                0x00000160 - 0x000003af

                                                0x000003e0 - 0x0000047f

                                                0x00000490 - 0x000004cf

                                                0x000004d8 - 0x000004ff

                                                0x00000828 - 0x0000083f

                                                0x00000848 - 0x0000085f

                                                0x00000870 - 0x000008ff

                                                0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                                                0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

                        Available ioports:      0x000c0000 - 0x000fffff

                                                0xa0100000 - 0xa0ffffff

Socket 0 Device 0:      [serial_cs]             (bus ID: 0.0)

        Configuration:  state: on

        Product Name:   Sierra Wireless AC850 3G Network Adapter R1

        Identification: manf_id: 0x0192 card_id: 0x0710

                        function: 6 (network)

                        prod_id(1): "Sierra Wireless" (0xd85f6206)

                        prod_id(2): "AC850" (0x42a2c018)

                        prod_id(3): "3G Network Adapter" (0xab3c6f47)

                        prod_id(4): "R1" (0xd9533fec)

Socket 1 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:09.1)

        Configuration:  state: on       ready: yes

                        Voltage: 5.0V Vcc: 5.0V Vpp: 0.0V

                        Available IRQs: 3, 7

                        Available iomem:        0x00000100 - 0x00000157

                                                0x00000160 - 0x000003af

                                                0x000003e0 - 0x0000047f

                                                0x00000490 - 0x000004cf

                                                0x000004d8 - 0x000004ff

                                                0x00000828 - 0x0000083f

                                                0x00000848 - 0x0000085f

                                                0x00000870 - 0x000008ff

                                                0x00000a00 - 0x00000aff

                                                0x00000c00 - 0x00000cf7

                        Available ioports:      0x000c0000 - 0x000fffff

                                                0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff

Socket 1 Device 0:      [serial_cs]             (bus ID: 1.0)

        Configuration:  state: on

        Product Name:   Novatel Wireless Merlin UMTS Modem U630

        Identification: manf_id: 0x00a4 card_id: 0x0276

                        function: 2 (serial)

                        prod_id(1): "Novatel Wireless" (0x32607776)

                        prod_id(2): "Merlin UMTS Modem" (0xd9e73b13)

                        prod_id(3): "U630" (0x0e87332e)

                        prod_id(4): --- (---)

Socket 1 Device 1:      [serial_cs]             (bus ID: 1.1)

        Configuration:  state: on

        Product Name:   Novatel Wireless Merlin UMTS Modem U630

        Identification: manf_id: 0x00a4 card_id: 0x0276

                        function: 2 (serial)

                        prod_id(1): "Novatel Wireless" (0x32607776)

                        prod_id(2): "Merlin UMTS Modem" (0xd9e73b13)

                        prod_id(3): "U630" (0x0e87332e)

                        prod_id(4): --- (---)

```

----------

## Penulci

Make sure you have the modules serial-cs and usbserial loaded.

Afaik the sequence of the modules loades is important.

In my case with a "Novatel Wireless Merlin U740" it was necessary to

```
modprobe serial-cs

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1410 product=0x1410
```

Of course vendor and product ID should be the ones of your card.

The ID can be found out with lsusb. Do not forget the preceeding 0x in the module parameters, for these values are Hex values.

Once you realized a serial device like /dev/ttyUSB0 is created for your card you may add these 2 modules to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and everything else will be managed by hotplug in the future.

Greetings, Michael

----------

## maria77

Priviously I loaded serial_cs but no usbserial because I use 16 bit  pccard

Now I followed your suggestion and tried to load the usbserial module

```

modprobe  usbserial vendor=0x104c product=0x104c 

```

but I have an error:

FATAL: Module vendor=0x104c  not found.

I find vendor in /sys/class/pcmcia_socket/pcmcia_socket1/device/vendor,  but I didn't find product. 

Why doesn't it work?

What's wrong?

P.S. If I use 

```

modinfo usbserial

```

reports

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4mf/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

author:         Greg Kroah-Hartman, greg@kroah.com, http://www.kroah.com/linux/

description:    USB Serial Driver core

license:        GPL

vermagic:       2.6.17-gentoo-r4mf preempt mod_unload GEODEGX1 gcc-3.4

depends:

parm:           debug:Debug enabled or not (bool)

```

In parm there are not vendor and product.

Regards Maria

----------

## SomniOne

 *maria77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In parm there are not vendor and product.
> 
> 

 

You have not selected "[*]   USB Generic Serial Driver" in the options for the "USB Serial Converter support"(aka. usbserial) module.

Mark

----------

## maria77

Hi,

thank you for your help, but I think that my cards don't have a usb connection.

When I insert the card lsusb doesn't detect any.

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Regards Maria

----------

